
Ask HN: Is your Google CloudShell provisioned in Asia region? - diwu1989
I recently have started relying Google CloudShell as my remote development workspace. One thing I noticed is that all of my shells seem to come up in Google&#x27;s Taiwan datacenter, so the latency to the US is horrible (100ms+ ping).<p>Are you also experiencing this?
You can check by `curl http:&#x2F;&#x2F;checkip.amazonaws.com` and then looking up the IP in a geoip database.
======
rshnotsecure
Looking into this now. These sorts of things do not just happen...

